# Kubota RTV Spreader



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

Hey everyone......Looking for opinions and options for a spreader that i can put on a Kubota RTV. I have seen a couple of v box inserts (1/2 yard) for the bed however i got one price of $3000! I am open to either tailgate hoppers or V box inserts. And would like to spend less then $3000. Thanks in advance!

Scott Schmidt Jr.
Grounds Supervisor
Maris Grove
100 Maris Grove Way
Glen Mills PA 19342


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Scott, We opt for the SnowEX 325's or 575's as one option and the Snoway SW4 or SW6 spreaders on most of the RTV's. Cost is under $1000 on them. You do have to put a 2" reciever on the back of the RTV thought. I have modified them to mount in the bed too but the hitch mounts are easy on and off for one guy and easier to load.

Jerre


----------



## billpride (Aug 16, 2007)

*Kubota RTV Salter Option*

Hi Scott....see the attached picture of a new salter for kubota rtv...comes complete with new box, spinner, and in cab controls

bill pride
kooy brothers lawn equipment
toronto, ontario



stslawncare;397748 said:


> Hey everyone......Looking for opinions and options for a spreader that i can put on a Kubota RTV. I have seen a couple of v box inserts (1/2 yard) for the bed however i got one price of $3000! I am open to either tailgate hoppers or V box inserts. And would like to spend less then $3000. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Scott Schmidt Jr.
> Grounds Supervisor
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Come on, you can't tease like that, we (I) need more info on this spreader. 

What kind of materials do you recommend? 

How is it operated? Off the hydraulics? Independent spinner control?


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

Ok we have progress......anyone have any info on insert hopper spreaders? already have seen the meyer utility lpv and curtis fastcast 550.

Scott Schmidt Jr.
Grounds Supervisor
Maris Grove


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Downeaster has a small V-box for utility vehicles.

http://www.sandspreader.com/juniorpage.htm


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

I've put in the Cutis 550's they are a decent unit but I don't like the aluminum and the salt combination. The Meyer units are built well and the down easter stainless units are about the top of the line in a mini insert spreaders but you said that you didn't want to spend $2500+ on a unit and the Curtis is$2600-$3000, the Meyer is in the same ball park and the Down easter is $3+

Jerre


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I like that Rtv spreader in the picture above. A friend of mine has a snow-ex gravity feed in the back of his gator and works really nice. The Snow-ex, receiver hitch spreader work really good. That's what we have on the back of our Kubota's.


----------



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)




----------

